# Taxes



## Ghostsmack (Jul 24, 2019)

_Ok, I'm ready to go out and drive for Uber the first time. Ok, know Uber keep track of each pick up and drop off, ok. I've sign up with Turbotax Intuit Self Employeed, apparently will also keep track of mileage, taxes, deductions. Is this good to start off with when I file quarterly taxes ?_


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ghostsmack said:


> _Ok, I'm ready to go out and drive for Uber the first time. Ok, know Uber keep track of each pick up and drop off, ok. I've sign up with Turbotax Intuit Self Employeed, apparently will also keep track of mileage, taxes, deductions. Is this good to start off with when I file quarterly taxes ?_


Welcome to the forum.

Keep very good track of your mileage, it is your biggest deduction. Do a little research to make sure you understand what expenses are tax deductible, several sites lay it out pretty clearly for rideshare.

Because there isn't a lot of net profit in rideshare, if you do a good job tracking your expenses you most likely won't need to make quarterly payments.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ghostsmack said:


> _Ok, I'm ready to go out and drive for Uber the first time. Ok, know Uber keep track of each pick up and drop off, ok. I've sign up with Turbotax Intuit Self Employeed, apparently will also keep track of mileage, taxes, deductions. Is this good to start off with when I file quarterly taxes ?_


I would keep a backup log of daily mileage readings before/after doing your driving. The "log" Uber makes is no accessible by you and there will be loads of "business" miles that Uber won't track for you.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Try triplog free for 30 days then $40 for year if you like. It's all I use love it


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ghostsmack said:


> _Ok, I'm ready to go out and drive for Uber the first time. Ok, know Uber keep track of each pick up and drop off, ok. I've sign up with Turbotax Intuit Self Employeed, apparently will also keep track of mileage, taxes, deductions. Is this good to start off with when I file quarterly taxes ?_


---------------------------
The quarterly filling issue -- that involves sending a payment to the IRS , which is an estimate of what your taxes are for that quarter based on your income. I do not know of anyone who does it. That means calculating and filing 4X a year rather than 1X. 
I tried doing my own and had many questions, missed deductions that I was allowed and made many mistakes. This year, I went to H & R Block. Well worth the money. Keep accurate records and receipts. Keep a record of logged on miles vs non-logged on miles. However, Uber will send you the miles info, according to their records, at the end of the year. Many forum members use TripLog. I use MyRideTrac. Both will separate Logged on miles with a pax and without a pax. Remember, it is to your advantage to stay logged on as much a possible. Dont drive to a busy area and then log on. A couple of members are tax pros and will answer any questions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Quarterly filing requires that you actually have a _*taxable profit*_,

Uber/lyft driver?

I doubt that...


----------

